# Mini-Bud



## wilbeck (Dec 24, 2006)

My Paph. Hsinying Cherry x Paph. Hsinying Maru “Ching Hua” is about to bloom and there is a little appendage behind the large bud. Is this another bud that will enlarge enough to bloom, or is it just useless? The thing was not there when it bloomed first time around. Here is a photo of it:


----------



## Heather (Dec 24, 2006)

In my experience with the multi florals, there is often one last bud that just never develops past that point. I think you can see the one that my Paph. Poulsbo has in the up to date photos in the gallery.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 24, 2006)

i think that's a maudiae-type. they're typically one flowered but sometimes will develop a second. 
i think the nub is a 'backup' in case the first one blasts, though, i'm not sure


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 24, 2006)

Maudiae types are frequently bifloral, especially when grown under lights. Many times, they just put out a tiny bud that goes nowhere. I used to have a Maudiae that always produced 2 blooms to a spike...occasionally 3....the 3rd would have such a weak stem that the flower hung face down, with such a thin stalk that it was impossible to support...Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Dec 24, 2006)

While this may be a maudiae, my multis also are notorious for this dud bud.


----------

